# Binder clip as thermometer stand



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing fancy to see here, just what I found to be a more convenient way to mount these common little thermometers.

Their suction cups don't last long and the glass isn't a great place to have them. Instead, put the suction cup through the silver binder clip handle, and clip onto something like the tank rim.

Warning - binder clips leave rust stains.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great idea! You can put the thermometer on the back of the tank where it is not in your face.


----------

